# How do from CO



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

yes on the deck. 10 years on a deck is a long time. Try to demo a deck or two. I'm sure there will be a demo day up at copper at some point this season. Oh and make wall art out of your old deck.


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

wall art, thats a good idea, and i have been on it for 10 yrs, who knows how long the dude (or dudettes had it before me)


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

MountainManCO said:


> wall art, thats a good idea, and i have been on it for 10 yrs, who knows how long the dude (or dudettes had it before me)



yeah theres a HUGEEEE variety of boards to choose from now! GOOD LUCK!


----------

